# general bluetooth difficulties

## cdale77

Hi all,

I'm struggling to get bluetooth working with gentoo. I'm using a usb bluetooth dongle that I would like setup with a keyboard. This setup worked with Ubuntu, but I'd much rather use Gentoo, if only I could get this working. 

I'm pretty sure my kernel config is ok. I have all bluetooth options enabled, and. . . 

```
#lsusb

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp. A-Link BlueUsbA2 Bluetooth

```

After googling, I found https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-805068-highlight-bluetooth.html This post seems to indicate the current gentoo bluetooth doc and the bluez ebuild in portage are way out of date. So, I looked at the guide referenced in that posted, and updated to bluez-4.58 (the version of bluez in portage did not work for me, either). Moving to 4.58, however, produces a config directory which different than the one in the Gentoo guide. Also, there's no /etc/init.d/bluetooth service to start.

```
# # slocate bluetooth | grep etc

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf

/etc/udev/rules.d/97-bluetooth-hid2hci.rules

/etc/udev/rules.d/97-bluetooth.rules

/etc/runlevels/default/bluetooth

/etc/bluetooth

/etc/bluetooth/input.conf

/etc/bluetooth/network.conf

/etc/bluetooth/serial.conf

/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf

/etc/bluetooth/main.conf

/etc/bluetooth/audio.conf

/etc/conf.d/bluetooth

/etc/alsa/bluetooth.conf

```

```
# /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

bash: /etc/init.d/bluetooth: No such file or directory

```

I'm stuck here. hciconfig gives me reasonable output, but none of the other bluetooth commands I've found seem to work, with and without my keyboard in discovery mode. I have no idea where to go from here. I can't find anything in my /etc/bluetooth/ that looks like the config options specified in the official gentoo bluetooth guide, and I'm totally stuck. Most web references seem to point to using a gui tool -- both kbluetooth and blueman don't seem to work for me. Thanks in advance for any pointers!

```
# hciconfig

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00 ACL MTU: 0:0 SCO MTU: 0:0

        DOWN

        RX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 events:0 errors:0

        TX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 commands:0 errors:0

```

```
# hcitool -inq

Invalid device: No such device

```

linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6

kde 4.3.3Last edited by cdale77 on Sat Dec 05, 2009 6:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

Did you check the guide I linked to in that thread ?

----------

## cdale77

Hi. Your other post was very helpful in upgrading bluez. Thanks. 

I got stopped at the first step of the guide (url now corrected):

```
# hcitool scan

Device is not available: No such devi
```

I looked through it for some hints on the config files, but I couldn't figure anything out.

----------

## smlgbl

Hi all,

any news on this one? I just received my shiny new bt-mouse yesterday, but can't get it to work. I can hook up my phone just nice, but the mouse doesn't appear. I have bluez-4.39-r2 installed.

Any hints appreciated...

----------

